# What the heck...a drool thread :D



## Mutt

Everyone Post a drool pic. 
JFxC99 4th week in flower...al organic.
prolly be a 10 week grow...prolly 12 knowin this sat dom....I'm too impatient for this growin stuff


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*White Widow x Northernberry AKA Stoneybud right before harvest. :hubba: *


----------



## screwdriver

I was just looking for a place for these pics. Great idea. She is a Blue Mystic at day 50.  I just use my drool to water her.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

absolutly beautiful


----------



## trillions of atoms

Dj shorts Blueberry 11 weeks


----------



## Mutt

Keep the macros coming


----------



## Runbyhemp

White Russian 
View attachment 61565


----------



## Runbyhemp

Forgotten strain  

View attachment 61566


----------



## trillions of atoms

strawberry diesel


----------



## trillions of atoms

"cali" chronic cross






juicyfruit


----------



## trillions of atoms

NYCHaze





wwXnycd






sweet tooth






white pineapple


----------



## trillions of atoms

resolution sux but it was a beautiful c-99 plant which tasted like pineapples






mandala p2 tester beans, tasted like fruit with a sour ww aftertaste


----------



## trillions of atoms

mandala speed queen


----------



## screwdriver

I got another....:yay:    Girl showing her age.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

:hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman

:yeahthat: dang man is that them huge sticky cherry malawi buds :shocked:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Nope D that some Stoneybud from last harvest still curing. :hubba: *


			
				Dubbaman said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: dang man is that them huge sticky cherry malawi buds :shocked:


----------



## Timmyjg6

Strawberry Cough 18 days into flower.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Ya'aall had me drooling so much I could hardly take these pics, dry anyway.  :rofl:  _

_:watchplant: here is a sample from SnowWhite, complete with her blond highlights,[ still 2-3 weeks from ripe enuf for me] taken at 15 weeks from the back.  _


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

OMG !!! I love those pics of sticky BUDS!

more! please, more!!


----------



## trillions of atoms

lemon skunk






unknown






lemondrop






fresh and finished juicyfruit X white widow
*nugg in the bag for color differance only*






hand geen-aid afghan cross


----------



## trillions of atoms

nycd from queens - 

*now that i look at it idk why its small, those are frosty nuggs- ill find a 

better one!






purple sativa and nugg jar






orange delight trike


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

:yeahthat:


----------



## trillions of atoms

cali cronic broken up






another unknown

^that is a trikey cross  chek the pic in the gall and click on it for enlarged- pretty decent shot upclose.


----------



## trillions of atoms

ww






white rhino






white pineapple






afghan hashplant






that nycd i promised....but with haze next to it


----------



## trillions of atoms

bowl n nuggs







packed and ready






ww ready n waiting






headies n nycsd






another headies with leaf






same pic but with sunlight


----------



## trillions of atoms

shot with light....








juicyfruit  upclose






juicyfruit cross , very top of a cola






before chop afghanXjf






before chop plain juicyfruit


----------



## trillions of atoms

hope that enough for now


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

:joint: :bongin: :tokie: :bong1: :yay: 


LET'S PARTY!!!!

You play so well with others!

A++++ show-n-tell!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

yea, thanks for the show! it's red wing time!


----------



## Roken

This is a shot of my Kahuna from soma seed's at the begining of its 4th week of flower!.  All advanced nutrients im using with a lil bit of organic indonesian bat guano, mother natures form of flower power!!!!  The bat guano really helps with smell and taste! everybody should be using it!!
Peace and love!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_SnowWhite at 15 weeks.  looking particularly frosty, tasting delicious, however still a week or so short of ready. _

_:watchplant:_


----------



## screwdriver

Here's my girl at about 57 days. She looks like she could go another week.  I'm afraid if she goes two weeks the stem will stap from the weight.


----------



## Dubbaman

Thought id toss up a couple one is a stoney about 6 weeks into flower and the other is a bubblicious about the same time in. :spit:


----------



## littlenode

ok..trillions of atoms wins (so far)...how'd you like that Purple Sativa, toa?


----------



## Mutt

This one deserves a second look from trillion  mmmmmmm Blueberry  Thank you for sharing this pic trillion of atoms.


----------



## trillions of atoms

thanks guys,

the purple sativa was a peppery spicy smoke.....reminding me of some of the oily crosses from africa that i grew yrs ago. the smoke that lingered in the air was almost perfumey' with a spicy taste in your mouth. the high was out-standing and very uplifting.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Drool on dis fellow MPers. :holysheep:  :hubba:   :aok: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*very yummy TBG :aok:*


----------



## screwdriver

Here's my Blue Mystic at day 67.  You can tell she's almost done compared to when she was at day 50 (first page post).


----------



## ChatNoir

*secretly makes a "to abduct list"*

Screwdriver, TOA, TBG... It will be AWESOME!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow

WW a week and a half from harvest


----------



## trillions of atoms

you have to take a look at my gallery- ve got a new ads beer glass colored beaker bottom waterpipe with matching ash catch to sow you 

the fish pipe...meant to be 























my new fish bubbler-

wait for pics of my new ADS with ash catch tomorrow


----------



## DLtoker

These are my two favorites from my collection...  LowRyder 2

Mutt ~ Props for the killer thread! :48:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

this is my pride and joy!

she is Afghaan Dream - BC seed Co.

she will be ready in about 7-9 days !!!

I havent been doing anything but Drool over her all week!!!


she is super super sticky and stinky!:holysheep:


----------



## trillions of atoms

*beautiful Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## trillions of atoms

Blueberry 8 weeks


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

just so I don't get left out...

from my last batch... ULT near the end (the 2 colah's in the front are Sensi Skunk)


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

here's another one of my fave's...

my fuzzy little gf sure looks sweet, eh? :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry harvested. :hubba: *


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

YOU GUYS SUCK !!!! (i envy you all,.. i'm smoking compressed regs)


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

Pleeeeaaaaassseee...... Teach Me How To Grow Like These


----------



## karmacat

Nirvana's Citral


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*What ya got growing there karmacat? :hubba: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*All ya gotta do is some reading and your off. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396 *


			
				SQUEEF MONKEY said:
			
		

> Pleeeeaaaaassseee...... Teach Me How To Grow Like These


----------



## karmacat

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *What ya got growing there karmacat? :hubba: *



OOPs Nirvana's Citral


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*White Widow x Northernberry AKA Stoneybud :hubba: *


----------



## trillions of atoms

love that red bowl with the marbles  i love red pipes , why i got my zong in red


----------



## IRISH

unknown. dont it look tasty? just harvested.


----------



## Anarchist_UK

this thread makes me drool...

it lives up to it's name!


----------



## Thorn

Wow never looked at this thread before hehe. My oh my there are some fantastic bud shots! TOA, that waterpipe looks phenomenal! It reminds me of a big chinese dragon!


----------



## tn_toker420

..ah, can someone help me get my jaw off the ground?! Jeez, this is like candyland , except better  ... MUTT, you're the best for creating this thread...The best idea ever...I can always just come back and look at these, but i'll never get tired of seeing them...I LOVE IT (drooling)


----------



## tokemon

I forgot about this thread last night.

Unknown strain


----------



## jb247

Here's a bit of close-up Sweettooth (still finishing), BlueBuddah and Shrom...this is from my spring harvest...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## tokemon

Re-upped today. Guy said it was different and it does taste a tad bit different but looks just like the last to me. Check out all the trics around the red band in the lid


----------



## tokemon

Found this piece of blender hash I had left from my first attempt.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

:hubba:


----------



## night501

Wow, you should change the thread title to. I need a clean pair of underware.


----------



## 351stang

bag seed first grow in 15 years


----------



## hork420

nlxbig bud 43 days into flowering


----------



## wickedcrow

aww man makes me so sad all thos nice buds i am a new grower so none to show but we dont have weed like that around here just brick weed from mexico and its trash not worth haveing but any is beter than none


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

hey guys heres a pic of whats cookin at the moment... this is 12 days into flower under 2 90watt UFOs... the full journal is the link below...


----------



## zipflip

:holysheep: can someone hand me a napkin:hubba: 
now that thread was awesome. im stil lil dazed an have this blank feelin inside my head. in awe at all the beauts.


----------



## natorious

this is from last october


----------



## Dubious

All these pretty pictures make me just want to lick my monitor and hopefully taste just 1% of these buds  I cant wait till I start growing my first plant. nice pics all


----------



## astrobud

if you run out just come here and look at the pics and catch a buzz


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher

Yea, this is definitely the drool thread.  Great buds everyone...way to make all of the viewer's jaws hit the keyboard!  I think this is the best thread EVER!!!!

Aaaarrroooooggaaahhhhhh - ChiKongggggg


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher

Wait, no pictures of Milf Bud????  LOL.


----------



## ishnish

unknown strain, hanging for two days...
blueberry pancakes..


----------



## Mutt

Ducksfoot99 x AK47/Bubbleberry
and a Blue Mystic


----------



## OGKushman

Drool Away.


ED...eat your heart out!:hubba:


----------



## Mutt

I'm still droolin over the blueberry pancakes


----------



## natorious

i'm proud


----------



## tag920

Here are a couple of WW girls, almost ready


----------



## OGKushman

Good first post TAG!

check out 1 BRANCH OF my recent harvest...


----------



## Rocker

This is my first grow. What you guys think ? I'm really happy with the results ! What strain do you think ? purple power, purple haze ? or are they pretty much the same thing? aren't they beautiful !!!


----------



## 420benny

Welcome Rocker! Nice first post! Be sure and let us know how that smokes. beeeeeaaaaaauuuutiiiffuuuul


----------



## Rocker

Thanks Benny ! I'll let ya know. I cant wait !!!


----------



## TexRx

My little secret - 5 weeks in flower. Outdoors. 1-3 wks to go.


----------



## 2Dog

my pk runt hanging in the storage closet


----------



## poop-dog

Rocker said:
			
		

> This is my first grow. What you guys think ? I'm really happy with the results ! What strain do you think ? purple power, purple haze ? or are they pretty much the same thing? aren't they beautiful !!!



Gorgeous!!! More pics!


----------



## oneplantwonder

all such beautiful plants giant puddle on the table right now


----------



## CungaBreath

First grow....not bad


----------



## IRISH

wow CB. kinda brings out the beast in ya, know what i mean? lol. looking real. looking good. looking real good...Irish...


----------



## CungaBreath

IRISH said:
			
		

> wow CB. kinda brings out the beast in ya, know what i mean? lol. looking real. looking good. looking real good...Irish...



lol...yea it does :hubba:


----------

